# What would you do if this happened to you?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You bought it. It is your problem.

You had a chance to look at it before you paid. It is not like they shipped it to you and it got there and was not as described.

Why do you know the guy on the side of the road is right but the person who sold you the trailer was wrong?

Sorry this deal went bad. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

the trailer had no title? personally I wouldn't have bought in the first place without a title or applied for title in hand

most laws would say unless you had something in writing guaranteeing that it was in good condition or an implied warranty of any sort - it's an "as is" purchase - it's yours once you've handed over the money

something fishy about a guy being there and just happening to offer to buy the trailer off you.. you could try to contact a lawyer and sue her for the remaining balance but since you sold the trailer to someone else, most likely it would just cost you a bunch of money and not recover anything


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Your insurance isn't going to be able to do anything for you. It's your responsibility to get the title/registration at the time of purchase. Not to mention you don't even have the trailer any more because you already sold it.

At any time did you look at this trailer or just take her word for it that it was fine? Or take some random dude on the side of the road's word that it was an unsafe trailer instead of one that was hooked up incorrectly and that's why it came off?

The whole thing is mind-boggling. First that you would purchase a trailer without looking at it and then, some random dude just stops and buys said trailer from you?? Why would he want a supposedly unsafe trailer??

You can have a "pre-purchase" check done on a trailer. I personally wouldn't buy a used trailer without having it checked by a 3rd party.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Some states do not require a title for a lighter trailer.


The horse/stock trailer I own was bought of state and the state I bought it in did not require a VIN or title on a trailer of that size.

So, it not having a title does not scream foul to me.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Do they still require it to be registered?

Where I live, title and registration is required. If you do not have a title, you have to pay fees to get one for it. I'm shopping for a used trailer right now, first thing I did was find out what all was required where I live.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

No registration if there is no title.


In my state a title is required. My title-less trailer and I had to go through quite a few hoops to get it registered and on the road. I will certainly never buy another trailer with out a title/VIN.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SC, I'm extremely sorry this happened to you, but unfortunately you've learned a very valuable, if expensive, lesson.

When buying anything used, it's *always* caveat emptor. It was your responsibility to check out the trailer before you handed over money for it.

Once someone has handed you a signed bill of sale and you leave with the merchandise, it's yours. If it falls apart 5 miles down the road, that's unfortunately your problem.

Used things come with no warranty implied or contracted, unless specifically spelled out in your bill of sale.

I'm a little confused about the random guy who just showed up, told you something was wrong with the trailer, and then offered you half of what you paid. This could very well be someone the trailer seller knows, and it was set up as a scam from the get go.

Where were the trailer chains and the emergency brake? Were the trailer chains employed properly? Why didn't the emergency brake kick on when the trailer came loose from the truck?

How do you know the trailer was properly settled on the ball to start with, or are you a complete noob and just trusted these folks?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am not sure how you would plan to have a trailer come unhooked and have the guy following as a scam. Seems highly unlikely that it was preplanned. If the trailer was damaged from coming off then your insurance would pay to get it fixed. My guess is you had the wrong size ball. Legally the trailer us your problem. I would be courious to know the year, model and price.
If it was a 5K trailer or a 1000.00 trailer would help to know what you are expecting


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

I paid 1500 for it. The ball was the correct size. I made sure everything was going to match up before I went to get it. The chains were crossed and attached correctly. It had a bulldog hitch and was latched. I checked things before I took off. I will probably write this off as a loss cause and terrible loss learned. I just cannot make sense of it all. I have realized I made a really big mistake by letting the guy buy it off me. The officer that was there made a point to me and sold me on it. He said since I'm so far away from home it may be best if I let the guy come get it. It would save me the wrecker bill and hassle of either coming and getting it or having it repaired so I can come get it. I have contacted my insurance and have an open claim. He said that the girl had plans to use the money for school and did I really want to take that away from her. Which upset me, I could have used it to. I guess I'll see what happens. I'm with all you, I have no case against anyone but myself. But a few people I knw says I have one. I don't want to fight this, I know nothing will come of it. A thousand dollars is a lot, but it's not. It wouldnt take me long to replace that. I just wish I wouldn't have sold it off. I was scared didn't know what to do and wanted to come home. And a friend says this sounds fishy to her to.

As far as checking the trailer, I did. I seen no visible rust and it did look brand new. After the accident, I looked at what the guy was talking about, and sure enuf, it was rusted pretty bad. So, I don't know if paint was used to touch up. I don't know. I just hope its not to late for my insurance to help out. 

Thank you for your input, I just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

This is the trailer after accident:


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Something told me that morning I got up not to go. I almost went back to bed, but my husband said go. I got lost several times on my way. Once for more than an hour and was about to turn around and go home. Even as I was pulling into her drive, I amost turned and went home and just called it a days drive. Always listen to your gut or whatever is trying to tell you something. It wasn't ment to be from the get go.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That looks like a really old trailer that is probably rusty under the surface. I think you did very well getting 750.00 after the damage was done. It has way more damage than 50% of its value. The axle or frame looks bent. The guy did do you a favor and I would have sold it and ran. I actually think he got the bad deal. Although you insurance company should have been called and they should have made that descision so they could take the loss.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SC, don't beat yourself up over it. You did what you could, and thank heaven you and nobody else was hurt. 

That trailer looks pretty badly damaged, and it's going to cost a heck of a lot more than $1,500 to set it right again. You're well shut of it.

Don't know how your insurance works, so I can't say whether or not they'll cover your loss if the trailer wasn't registered in your name.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not see any safety chains......


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Thanks. I think I did my best at the time. And I learned a valuable lesson. The next time I buy something of this sorts, I will have an expert check it out before hand and have someone with me to help verify everything is correct and call my insurance before I even connect. In the state where I live, as long as you have full coverage, anything that's in or connected to your car/truck is covered in an accident no matter if it's yours or not. I just hope selling it didn't hinder that. But if it did, my loss and I know better next time. I think my husband is beating himself up more than me. I thought he was going to tear me a new one, but he said, "I should have gone with you, It wouldn't have happened." But he doesn't know that. If it was going to happen, it would have no matter what.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to hear your husband is supporting you.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

That is truly terrible and I am so glad no one was hurt. Legally you have no recourse. Morally you were extremely hard done by.

Unfortunately the law doesn't always favour those who are morally in the right.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

One of the chains was still on the trailer, the other was hanging to the bumper of the truck. It snapped into. One snapped and the others hook bent straight out. Nope, the emergency brake sure didn't work. It's in the bed of the truck as a matter of fact. I haven't taken it out yet.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The emergency brake requires a battery with a charge. Most likely this trailer had been sitting for a bit and the battery was dead.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

According to my insurance provider, in Washington, even though my truck has full coverage, it will only extend liability to my trailer. Meaning it will cover any damages my trailer CAUSES. But. Not damages caused TO the trailer. My trailer has its own full coverage insurance.

When I was in my accident last summer (rolled my truck while towing a flat bed car trailer that my friend rented, and his car was on it) my provider said the trailer was not covered because it was rented, no insurance was taken for it, and it was not rented by ME. That was the catch. I didn't sign the rental paper accepting all liability. My friend did. In the end, my insurance paid its damages. I don't know why. They just did.

The biggest problem I see and am wondering about.... did the trailer drag you to the ditch? Or did it come completely off, and go on its own? Not only did you (possibly) not have legal proof of ownership (the girl not giving you a title might be bad news) but you (apparently) didn't take out insurance for it. And more specifically..... if the trailer broke off and basically hurt itself, well.... how could your trucks insurance extend to a trailer that technically wasn't attached?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow scary, so glad there was no horses in it at the time. We have an older trailer too but I am so glad that my hubby is anal about checking everything out. He is constantly checking it (bearings, brakes, rust etc.)


----------

